# Springfield lake



## bellman (Dec 22, 2004)

Does anyone here fish Springfield lake near Akron? A buddy wants to fish it because he lives nearby but neither of us has ever fished there before.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

My bro-in-law used to live in ellet and he caught mostly small perch and gills there. He never gave it much of a try since mogadore is only ten minutes away.


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

I used to fish it with my dad when I was a kid. Back in the mid 80's we used to catch a lot of nice crappies and perch. I have tried it 3 times in the last 3 years and didn't do very well. I did manage to catch a lot of little channel cats though.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I lived on the lake for many years. Have fished it plenty of times. There are decent fish in there, but like Nimi...you gotta catch about 20 dinks to get 1 keeper.

Out infront of the roller rink is good fishing. Out infront of Dodds park is good fishing.

flash------------------------------out


----------



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

theres alot of good fish in there i think.
I fish there almost all of the time.I have caught alot of good channel cats.There are alot of gills there and some crappie,i've never caught a perch there but have caught largemouth and white bass before


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

There are lots of channel cats due to the ODNR stocks them there. There are also pike,gill, crappie,perch,bass, and smallies in there.

I have caught some of each there. You gotta fish that lake before or after the ski zone hours though. Best to fish it early in the morning before all heck breaks loose with the boaters.

flash-------------------------------------------out


----------

